# Rooming details for Old Farts v Whippersnappers match....



## Smiffy (May 12, 2017)

Have been in touch with Forest Pines, they would like a rooming list for the upcoming meeting.
Please could you let me have your "real names" as it gets a bit embarrassing booking a twin room for "Ben Doon" and "Phil McAvity"..... 

Also, if you are down to share a twin room, please could you let me know if you have any preferences with who you share with?
Current accommodation list looks like this....
Many thanks

*Twin Rooms*

*1. Smiffy 
2. Virtuocity 
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver 
5. SteveW86 
6. GG26 
7. Twinman 
8. ChrisD 
9. Phil The Fragger 
10. Rosecott 
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo 
13. Irip 
14. Merv_Swerve 
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando 
17. Imurg 
18. Beezerk 
19. Snell 
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish 
3. Moogie
4. Anotherdouble 
5. Leftie 
6. BlueinMunich 
7. JohnnyDee 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68 
15. Paperboy 
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl 
18. PuttPuttSteve 
19. Grumpyjock 
20. IanM 


*


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2017)

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy 
2. Virtuocity 
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver 
5. SteveW86 
6. GG26 
7. Twinman 
8. ChrisD 
9. Phil The Fragger 
10. Rosecott 
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo 
13. Irip 
14. Merv_Swerve 
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando 
17. Imurg 
18. Beezerk 
19. Snell 
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie
4. Anotherdouble 
5. Leftie 
6. BlueinMunich 
7. JohnnyDee 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68 
15. Paperboy 
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl 
18. PuttPuttSteve 
19. Grumpyjock 
20. IanM


----------



## SteveW86 (May 12, 2017)

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy 
2. Virtuocity 
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver 
5. SteveW86 Steve wilson
6. GG26 
7. Twinman 
8. ChrisD 
9. Phil The Fragger 
10. Rosecott 
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo 
13. Irip 
14. Merv_Swerve 
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando 
17. Imurg 
18. Beezerk 
19. Snell 
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie
4. Anotherdouble 
5. Leftie 
6. BlueinMunich 
7. JohnnyDee 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68 
15. Paperboy 
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl 
18. PuttPuttSteve 
19. Grumpyjock 
20. IanM


----------



## irip (May 12, 2017)

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy 
2. Virtuocity 
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver 
5. SteveW86 Steve wilson
6. GG26 
7. Twinman 
8. ChrisD 
9. Phil The Fragger 
10. Rosecott 
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo 
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve 
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando 
17. Imurg 
18. Beezerk 
19. Snell 
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie
4. Anotherdouble 
5. Leftie 
6. BlueinMunich 
7. JohnnyDee 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion 
14. Kraxx68 
15. Paperboy 
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl 
18. PuttPuttSteve 
19. Grumpyjock 
20. IanM
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...s-v-Whippersnappers-match#soSmjUx21D7CA8bc.99

I was with Jim last year (Rosecott), same again would be delightful, He had a rather enjoyable bottle of white last year that he very kindly treated me too.

That has to be better than rooming with Smiffy, farting and burping all night and asking for help with his pile cream in the morning, ill pass on that cheers Rob.


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2017)

Myself (Martyn Vaughan) will be sharing with Snell (Alan Snell) I guess.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 12, 2017)

Tonight, Smiffy, I'm going to be John Duffy.


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 12, 2017)

Merv (Swerve) Warriner & Brendon Clayton


----------



## Region3 (May 12, 2017)

Gary Mitchell


----------



## Dando (May 12, 2017)

James Dandridge


----------



## Paperboy (May 12, 2017)

Simon Betteridge


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 12, 2017)

Philip Murgatroyd and Imurg is Ian Murgatroyd

No relation


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Philip Murgatroyd and Imurg is Ian Murgatroyd

No relation 

Click to expand...

I wish......&#129300;


----------



## Khamelion (May 12, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Philip Murgatroyd and Imurg is Ian Murgatroyd

No relation 

Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			I wish......&#129300;
		
Click to expand...


Ahhh Brotherly love


----------



## ruff-driver (May 12, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Ahhh Brotherly love
		
Click to expand...

Brothers !! 

All this time i thought they were a married couple


----------



## Khamelion (May 12, 2017)

Twin Rooms

1. Smiffy 
2. Virtuocity 
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver 
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 
7. Twinman 
8. ChrisD 
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott 
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo 
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyed)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie
4. Anotherdouble 
5. Leftie 
6. BlueinMunich 
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl 
18. PuttPuttSteve 
19. Grumpyjock 
20. IanM


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 12, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Shanker
		
Click to expand...

Fixed for you mate  :thup:


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Ahhh Brotherly love
		
Click to expand...

No Brother of mine needs more than a shot a hole....&#128514;


----------



## virtuocity (May 12, 2017)

Dave Clarke and James Hay sharing.


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2017)

1. Smiffy 
2. Virtuocity 
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver 
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 
7. Twinman  Steve Dorsett
8. ChrisD  Chris Dorsett
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott 
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo 
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyed)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie
4. Anotherdouble 
5. Leftie 
6. BlueinMunich 
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl 
18. PuttPuttSteve 
19. Grumpyjock 
20. IanM

Not related but as we had the same surname we thought we'd travel together


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2017)

Re: Rooming details for Old Farts v Whippersnappers match....
1. Smiffy 
2. Virtuocity 
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver 
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 
7. Twinman Steve Dorsett
8. ChrisD Chris Dorsett
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott 
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo 
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie
4. Anotherdouble  (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie
6. BlueinMunich 
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl 
18. PuttPuttSteve 
19. Grumpyjock 
20. IanM


----------



## rosecott (May 12, 2017)

irip said:



I was with Jim last year (Rosecott), same again would be delightful, He had a rather enjoyable bottle of white last year that he very kindly treated me too.

That has to be better than rooming with Smiffy, farting and burping all night and asking for help with his pile cream in the morning, ill pass on that cheers Rob.
		
Click to expand...

I have a special bottle set aside to share with that fine Southern gentleman, Mr Ripley.

Jim Taylor of the North.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (May 12, 2017)

Steve Sharp


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 12, 2017)

Tony Dunn-twin room and don't mind sharing with anyone.


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2017)

Rooming details for Old Farts v Whippersnappers match....if I've missed anyone out thus far, please let me know!!

*1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)**
2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver 
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 
7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
8. ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor)
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie  (Brian Rutherford)
4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie  (Roger Oliver)
6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
18. PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
20. IanM*


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2017)

A word of warning for the poor sole who gets lumbered with me- I don't sleep well!

the past few weeks I've been wide awake by about 4.30. Rather than stay in bed there's every chance I'll just get up and go for a walk and look for any balls I lent the trees the day before


----------



## GG26 (May 13, 2017)

Mike Davey

Shared with dan2844 last year - happy to do so again if that's ok with Dan


----------



## Three (May 13, 2017)

For the armchair fans, what's the age cut-off so we know who to support?


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2017)

I think Region3 has just crept into the OFs and, unless I'm mistaken, he's not long reached Hawaii in age...


----------



## Three (May 13, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I think Region3 has just crept into the OFs and, unless I'm mistaken, he's not long reached Hawaii in age...
		
Click to expand...

Woo hoo I'm a grey haired whippersnapper then...


----------



## Region3 (May 13, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I think Region3 has just crept into the OFs and, unless I'm mistaken, he's not long reached Hawaii in age...
		
Click to expand...

They only count if you celebrate them though, so I am actually in my mid 20's


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2017)

Region3 said:



			They only count if you celebrate them though, so I am actually in my mid 20's 

Click to expand...

Always liked your style Gary....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2017)

Region3 said:



			They only count if you celebrate them though, so I am actually in my mid 20's 

Click to expand...

So you just look 65 then &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Mind you I can talk &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ruff-driver (May 13, 2017)

*1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)**
2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver ( Jay Turner)
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 
7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
8. ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor)
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie (Brian Rutherford)
4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie (Roger Oliver)
6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
18. PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
20. IanM*


----------



## ruff-driver (May 13, 2017)

Dando said:



			A word of warning for the poor sole who gets lumbered with me- I don't sleep well!

the past few weeks I've been wide awake by about 4.30. Rather than stay in bed there's every chance I'll just get up and go for a walk and look for any balls I lent the trees the day before
		
Click to expand...

4.30!!!  you may as well stay in the bar with fish


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2017)

*1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)**
2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver ( Jay Turner)
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 (Mike Davey)
7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
8. ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor)
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie (Brian Rutherford)
4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie (Roger Oliver)
6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
18. PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
20. IanM

*


----------



## IanM (May 14, 2017)

Ian Miller..... :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2017)

IanM said:



			Ian Miller..... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)**
2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver ( Jay Turner)
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 (Mike Davey)
7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
8. ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor)
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow 
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie (Brian Rutherford)
4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie (Roger Oliver)
6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
18. PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
20. IanM (Ian Miller)

Still a few more required please lads.


*


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2017)

*1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)
2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver ( Jay Turner)
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 (Mike Davey)
7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
8. ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor)
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 

Single rooms

1. Crow (Nick Gould)
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie (Brian Rutherford)
4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie (Roger Oliver)
6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd 
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy 
17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
18. PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
20. IanM (Ian Miller)
*


----------



## butchercd (May 19, 2017)

*1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)
 2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
 3. Viruocitys  mate (James Hay) 
 4. Ruffdriver ( Jay Turner)
 5. SteveW86 (Steve  Wilson)
 6. GG26 (Mike Davey)
 7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
 8. ChrisD  (Chris Dorsett)
 9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
 10. Rosecott (Jim  Taylor)
 11. Dan2844 &#8203;
 12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
 13. Irip (Ian  Ripley)
 14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
 15. Brendon Clayton 
 16.  Dando (James Dandridge )
 17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
 18. Beezerk (Martyn  Vaughan) 
 19. Snell (Alan Snell)
 20. GB72 

 Single rooms

 1. Crow (Nick Gould)
 2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
 3. Moogie (Brian  Rutherford)
 4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
 5. Leftie (Roger Oliver)
 6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
 7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
 8. Butchercd  (Chris Butcher)
 9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
 10. Trojan615 
 11. Radbourne2010 
 12. 2Blue 
 13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
 14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
 15.  Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
 16. Richy 
 17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
 18.  PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
 19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
 20. IanM (Ian  Miller)*


----------



## GB72 (May 19, 2017)

Sorry for late reply, currently on holiday. Name is Greg Begy


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Sorry for late reply, currently on holiday. Name is Greg Begy
		
Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)
2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver ( Jay Turner)
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 (Mike Davey)
7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
8. ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor)
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 (Greg Begy)

Single rooms

1. Crow (Nick Gould)
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie (Brian Rutherford)
4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie (Roger Oliver)
6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd (Chris Butcher)
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 
12. 2Blue 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy (Steven Richardson)
17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
18. PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
20. IanM (Ian Miller)*


----------



## Paperboy (May 20, 2017)

*1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)
2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver ( Jay Turner)
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 (Mike Davey)
7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
8. ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor)
11. Dan2844 &#8203;
12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 (Greg Begy)

Single rooms

1. Crow (Nick Gould)
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie (Brian Rutherford)
4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie (Roger Oliver)
6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd (Chris Butcher)
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 
11. Radbourne2010 (Mark Smith) 
12. 2Blue (Dave Williams) 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy (Steven Richardson)
17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
18. PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
20. IanM (Ian Miller)*


----------



## dan2844 (May 24, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Mike Davey

Shared with dan2844 last year - happy to do so again if that's ok with Dan
		
Click to expand...

Dan Butler.
happy to share with Mike again!


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2017)

*We're there I think!!
Thanks lads.

1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)
2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver ( Jay Turner)
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 (Mike Davey)
7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
8. ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor)
11. Dan2844 &#8203;(Dan Butler)
12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 (Greg Begy)

Single rooms

1. Crow (Nick Gould)
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie (Brian Rutherford)
4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie (Roger Oliver)
6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd (Chris Butcher)
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Trojan615 (Paul Thomas)
11. Radbourne2010 (Mark Smith) 
12. 2Blue (Dave Williams) 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy (Steven Richardson)
17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
18. PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
20. IanM (Ian Miller)*


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 25, 2017)

Did I miss the teams being posted yet??


----------



## ruff-driver (May 25, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Did I miss the teams being posted yet??
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?91464-Old-Farts-v-Whippersnappers-THE-TEAMS!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2017)

Regarding twin rooms.
I have made a note of preferences so far, but any more requests for a rooming buddie?
I am looking for somebody willing to share with me by the way.
Generally up early, and will be leaning out of the bedroom window first thing to have a fag......


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Regarding twin rooms.
I have made a note of preferences so far, but any more requests for a rooming buddie?
I am looking for somebody willing to share with me by the way.
Generally up early, and will be leaning out of the bedroom window first thing to have a fag......


Click to expand...

Go on lil, i'll bunk with ya seeing as no one else has replied 
you can tell me how many uk 40's you have bagged ( talking carp , not gilfs)


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Go on lil, i'll bunk with ya seeing as no one else has replied 
you can tell me how many uk 40's you have bagged ( talking carp , not gilfs)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2017)

Based on requests, and what's left, I have come up with this rooming list for the twin rooms. Hope this is okay with everybody and I will be posting more details nearer the time regarding booking in etc.

*1. Smiffy (Robert Smith) & Ruffdriver (Jay Turner)*
*2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark) & James Hay *
*5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson) & GB72 (Greg Begy)*
*6. GG26 (Mike Davey) & Dan2844 (Dan Butler)*
*7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett) & ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)*
*9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd) & Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)*
*10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor) & Irip (Ian Ripley)*
*12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn) & Dando (James Dandridge)*
*14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner) & Brendon Clayton*
*18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) & Snell (Alan Snell)*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2017)

1. Smiffy (Robert Smith)
2. Virtuocity (Dave Clark)
3. Viruocitys mate (James Hay) 
4. Ruffdriver ( Jay Turner)
5. SteveW86 (Steve Wilson)
6. GG26 (Mike Davey)
7. Twinman (Steve Dorsett)
8. ChrisD (Chris Dorsett)
9. Phil The Fragger (Phil Murgatroyd)
10. Rosecott (Jim Taylor)
11. Dan2844 &#8203;(Dan Butler)
12. Heavy Grebo (Tony Dunn)
13. Irip (Ian Ripley)
14. Merv_Swerve (Merv Warriner)
15. Brendon Clayton 
16. Dando (James Dandridge )
17. Imurg (Ian Murgatroyd)
18. Beezerk (Martyn Vaughan) 
19. Snell (Alan Snell)
20. GB72 (Greg Begy)

Single rooms

1. Crow (Nick Gould)
2. Fish (Robin Hopkins)
3. Moogie (Brian Rutherford)
4. Anotherdouble (Chris Lovell)
5. Leftie (Roger Oliver)
6. BlueinMunich (Richard Parr)
7. JohnnyDee (John Duffy) 
8. Butchercd (Chris Butcher)
9. Region3 (Gary Mitchell ) 
10. Hooker (Charlie Ho)
11. Radbourne2010 (Mark Smith) 
12. 2Blue (Dave Williams) 
13. Khamelion (Dave Spratt) 
14. Kraxx68 (Stu Fisk) 
15. Paperboy (Simon Betteridge)
16. Richy (Steven Richardson)
17. TeeGirl (Jan Machin)
18. PuttPuttSteve (Steve Sharp)
19. Grumpyjock (Chris Chapple)
20. IanM (Ian Miller)


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2017)

Due to me having to drop out at the last minute, there are a couple of changes to the rooming list as far as the twin rooms are concerned.
As the late replacement (Raph) is a friend of Rosecott's I have moved Irip and put him in with RuffDriver (who I was originally sharing with).
Hope this makes sense, and it doesn't upset anyone.
The hotel have been advised.

_*Ian Ripley & Jay Turner*
_*Dave Clarke & James Hay*
*Steve Wilson & Greg Begy*
*Mike Davey & Dan Butler*
*Steve Dorsett & Chris Dorsett*
*Phil Murgatroyd & Ian Murgatroyd*
*Jim Taylor & "Raph"*
*Tony Dunn & James Dandridge*
*Merv Warriner & Brendon Clayton*
*Martyn Vaughan & Alan Snell*


----------

